# The indoctrination is working



## innergel (Jun 14, 2002)

I was building up the MXL last night. When I put the carbon seatpost and black bars and stem on (from the Trek), Mrs Gel said, totally unprompted, "Those don't look right on that frame. You need to get all silver stuff on there." 

Exactly what I was thinking too. I'll leave them on until I shake out the fit issues and then get all the replacement Nitto stuff on for the long haul. 

Shakedown ride and pics coming tomorrow-ish.


----------



## zmudshark (Jan 28, 2007)

I love it when Mrs z suggests I buy some shiny bits for my bikes. It's great to have wives that share our passion.


----------



## Kenacycle (May 28, 2006)

Mrs. K doesn't give a hoot what I buy. And only gives opinion when I ask


----------



## cannibal (Dec 3, 2004)

kdub said:


> Mrs. K doesn't give a hoot what I buy. And only gives opinion when I ask


Speaking of wives, my brainwashing of Eddy to my wife is almost complete. Proof, here's a photo of our wedding limo., actually my personal vehicle at the time


----------



## zmudshark (Jan 28, 2007)

I used to have a station wagon like that, a Ford Country Squire, or some such nonsense. What a POS. The best thing it almost did was have the brakes fail on my first wife, but it didn't even do that properly!


----------



## innergel (Jun 14, 2002)

zmudshark said:


> I love it when Mrs z suggests I buy some shiny bits for my bikes. It's great to have wives that share our passion.


I wouldn't say she shares my passion. She's more into running. But she knows how much I love it. And I'm guessing last night was the first time she looked at a bicycle from a purely aesthetic perspective. Maybe she can understand my obsession a bit better today. 

Now if only Nitto made a 27.2x330mm seatpost. All the Nitto posts are like 250mm. :cryin: I may have to go with the old fixie standby post, the polished silver Kalloy Uno with no markings on it. If you don't look too close, it looks sorta like a Nitto. 

Cannibal, nice "limo" decorations. I LOL'd.


----------



## atpjunkie (Mar 23, 2002)

*over my daughters crib*

when she was a baby
there was no image of Jesus
nor Buddha
she had the Eddy"Angel" shot from the 1969 TdF epic escape


----------



## cannibal (Dec 3, 2004)

zmudshark said:


> I used to have a station wagon like that, a Ford Country Squire, or some such nonsense. What a POS. The best thing it almost did was have the brakes fail on my first wife, but it didn't even do that properly!


Nonsense, given to me by my 83 year old grand father, and I'm not joking. If you have wife failure, don't blame it on the car!


----------



## innergel (Jun 14, 2002)

First ride completed about 15 minutes ago. Rode it up to the LBS to have the mechanics give it the once over. About 15 miles round trip. They said I did pretty good on the build. Just needed a few minor derailler adjustments. Otherwise, good to go.

First impression was great. I didn't stomp on it too hard but I did do a little climbing. It has plenty more left in it. Certainly more than I can give it. Today was the first day I could really feel a difference between frames. Smooooooottttthhhhh. It is definitely an upgrade from the aluminum Trek 2300. Which is now permanently retired and for sale. 

Mrs Gel took a few pics when I rolled out. I took a few in the stand. I'll post those later today or tomorrow.


----------



## jroden (Jun 15, 2004)

That's great, I bet you will love that bike, I'm on my second one and they can take anything you will ever dish out. It feels like a nice set of tools in your hands.


----------



## KayTee (Jun 24, 2006)

innergel said:


> Smooooooottttthhhhh.


Congratulations, great to hear you're enjoying the MXL after all you and it went through. This Merckx thing really is all about the ride. Snaps to Mrs. Gel, too - I'm always having to nag Mr. T to change out the remaining ugly black parts still hanging on his classic steel steeds with nice silver alloy bits, even if he is using up spare inventory. No CF no way for these babies.


----------

